# First handgun



## scooby630 (Jan 31, 2012)

Hey guys, my name is Dan and am new to handguns and this forum.

I own a mossberg 12ga bolt action, That I love shooting skeet with. And 
A winchester 30/30. They were both my fathers guns he used to hunt with.

However I now would like to buy my first ever handgun. And have narrowed 
Down my purchase to the beretta px4 storm in .40.
I have read very good reviews, with the occasional bad review, like most reviews.

My few questions are:
•Break-in period? And possibly a how to?
•Can you keep ammo in a magazine? Or will it ruin the spring?
•Proper way to clean gun and magazine?
•How to choose the correct grain for target rounds and then self defence rounds?
•Is there "cheap" ammo like there is for skeet shooting? Heard some of the berettas 
Dont like "cheap" ammo

mybe there is a thread about this and am sorry if i have not found it. 
Thanks for any responce and insight.
Perhaps there are other questions i should be thinking about?

Thanks again,
Dan


----------



## TedDeBearFrmHell (Jul 1, 2011)

welcome from southern oregon


----------



## berettabone (Jan 23, 2012)

Welcome from Wisconsin...........Clean your new gun first, before shooting, re-lube, make sure everything looks kosher, and you'll see how it is to break down....I can't say about the px4, but all of my Beretta's have very stiff mag springs...keeping them full will lighten the spring over time, you might want to only put a certain number of shots in the mag, instead of keeping it full...proper cleaning will be in the manual.......for target rounds, depending on price(but I never skimp on ammo) I use Winchester white box, haven't had any issues......most guns don't like "cheap" ammo, that's why I don't skimp..no one said this was a cheap sport......unless you are a total perfectionist, and need to know the ballistics of everything, I use 165 or 180 gr. for both target and defense(Corbon) It's a little info, hope it helps.......


----------



## scooby630 (Jan 31, 2012)

Thank you. This does help. I like to do some more reading on different grain ammo to see the differences.
As far as you saying dont keep the mags full, are we talk 3/4 or like almost full.
I have heard of some people keeping the slides open for a few days as well to "break in" in the recoil spring. Still not sure if that was fOr the compacts or the full size. Should i "break in" the gun? Is this something the manual will talk about?


----------



## berettabone (Jan 23, 2012)

Your manual will probably not talk about break in....shooting is breaking it in......I wouldn't keep the slide open, not necessary.....making sure it is cleaned and lubed before shooting, and making sure that everything is where it's supposed to be(people make mistakes) will ensure proper break in...no +p ammo, if your gun isn't supposed to use it......as far as mags, I keep my conceal gun loaded full all the time, of course, but I do not keep any other of my guns loaded, just me..............If your mag holds 13, you can keep 7 or 5 or what ever you feel comfortable with......some people like a faster bullet, some like a heavier bullet, myself, I really don't concern myself whether a bullet travels at 1600 fps. or 1200 fps...you get hit with a .40, and you will know, regardless. You will read and hear good and bad things about all handguns, some is because of quality issues, some is personal preference...I think you are making a good choice with a px4......you just have to remember...fit, feel, function...and of course, it's a Beretta........


----------



## scooby630 (Jan 31, 2012)

Very true on everything you have said. And appreciate your feedback.
Im sure i will be tryin different grains and jackets to see how groups are. Then go from there. 
I have handled a few guns at the shop and the px4 felt so good in my hand was able to operate it very smoothly.

Im a pretty safety conscience person when it comes to guns. As i have a little girl and one on the way.
Im always double/triple checking my other guns to make sure there are no rounds after using. 
Too many kids around where i live have killed/hurt themselves bad with thier guns.


----------



## denner (Jun 3, 2011)

scooby630 said:


> My few questions are:
> •Break-in period? And possibly a how to?
> •Can you keep ammo in a magazine? Or will it ruin the spring?
> •Proper way to clean gun and magazine?
> ...


1. Generally, I'd go at least 500 rounds with any pistol;clean the pistol first before first firing;
2. I would occasionally rotate the magazines if you plan on keeping them fully loaded, 2 or three less rounds and the spring will last longer, but in any regards, a magazine spring may last for years fully loaded.
3. Just make sure the magazine is clean from any gun powder residue or debris in the inside, a very, very light coat of rem-oil on the spring and inside, but you want the inside of the magazine as dry as possible, Beretta does not put any grease inside their magazines, so they are good to go when you get them;
4. It's in your manual;
5. Preferably shoot the same grain target ammo as the ammo you will use for SD;
6. It should eat up anything you run through it, but stay away from tula and the cheap metal cased russian ammo. Any brass cased factory ammo and you should be fine.
7. You've purchased one of the best and most durable pistols out there.


----------



## scooby630 (Jan 31, 2012)

I did it!
Last night i just purchesed my px4 storm. Havnt been able to go shooting yet, hopefully this weekend( fingers crossed)

I cleaned it very well last night. Outside is still a little greasy. Mybe some wiped with solvant will take care of that. I got 50 rounds of 180gr winchester white box. 

Thanks for all the insight.


----------



## Brevard13 (Nov 28, 2010)

Hope you like it. I am one of those guys who will clean the gun before I shoot it for the most part. Didn't with my full sized M&P because it was a spur of the moment thing. With the mags though. Depending on your financial situation I would recommend getting a couple spar mags. Every so often switch them out. This will keep the springs good in them. Also if you are just on of those guys who gets paranoid over the mags just keep about 3 or 4 rounds out of it and buy some extra mag springs.

Winchester that comes in the white box is actually a good round and not very expensive, and usually what I shoot for target practice.. A box of 50 for the .40s is like $17 at Wal-Mart. Same price as the Blazer at one of the gun stores by me. Also I would stick with one brand of self defense ammo and shoot about 100 rounds through it to make sure it feeds properly and stuff. For me and my M&P it is Federal Premimum Hollowpoints


----------



## scooby630 (Jan 31, 2012)

Thanks for the advice. I cant say im a stickler for anything with handguns yet, as this is my first one. I do enjoy cleaning them though. 

As far as ammo goes im proably going to send a few hundred rounds of heavier grain ammo down range. Then try a bunch of different brands and grains to see which ammo my px4 and myself like the best. Then like you said just stick with one thats works best.

Great choice on you M&P. Its a beautiful gun. It was on my list, but opted for the Px4 as it was a couple hundred cheaper.


----------

